# Capire il terminale e correggere errori

## ..db..

Salve a tutti   :Smile: 

 Con comando "emerge -e system" si ricompila il sistema... ma ad un certo punto l'operazione si blocca restituendo questo errore:

 *Quote:*   

>  * Messages for package sys-devel/gettext-0.18.1.1-r1:
> 
>  * ERROR: sys-devel/gettext-0.18.1.1-r1 failed (compile phase):
> 
>  *   emake failed
> ...

 

Essendo un lol non so come intervenire e tanto meno a capire cio' che il terminale mi sta chiedendo di fare...

Se qualcuno a voglia di spiegarmelo grazie.Last edited by ..db.. on Sat Feb 25, 2012 3:15 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ..db..

... mi sa che ho trovato la risposta ...

Con un po' di pazienza su internet trovi di tutto.

in pratica il terminale dice di lanciare il comando emerge --info in questo caso 

emerge --info =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.2.1-r2

il quale spieghera' come impostare le USE necessarie per la compilazione del pacchetto :

 *Quote:*   

> =================================================================
> 
>                         Package Settings
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

alche si pone davanti al comando d'installazione tali USE:

USE="acl cxx git (multilib) nls openmp -doc -emacs" emerge sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

ed il pacchetto viene installato e compilato... e poi un emerge --resume --skipfirst per riprendere l'aggiornamento

sono nuovo di GentOO ma posso gia' dire che e' fantastico!!!!Last edited by ..db.. on Sat Feb 25, 2012 3:17 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## ago

Benvenuto.

Il pacchetto che hai detto che falliva era gettext, poi hai detto gentoo-sources.

In ogni caso devi vedere l'errore di compilazione reale, quello è solo l'output di emerge.

P.S. 'emerge -e' ricompila il sistema non aggiorna

----------

## ..db..

ciao ago... 

penso che per mantenere un forum ci voglia molto impegno quindi grazie (naturalmente e' rivolto a tutti, anche chi solo vi partecipa).

per ritornare al discorso di prima quale sarebbe il modo giusto per intervenire.

----------

## ago

devi leggere l'errore di compilazione

----------

## ..db..

... io sono due giorni che barcollo nel buio per portare a termine un'installazione, pensa che non sono ancora riuscito ad installare un desktop e tu mi esci con

devi leggere l'errore di compilazione

 vabbe' che uso ubuntu da un po' ma qua siamo proprio in un altro mondo  :Shocked: ... struttura file system e kernel tanto quanto ma compilazione nnnnniente

ago grazie per l'instradamente   :Very Happy:   adesso mi informo un po', tanto per imparare due termini e capire cosa devo fare... e al massimo so che qua posso trovare un aiuto e sicuramente due cosigli...

a proposito ne hai gia' da darmene, ad esempio ti piace l'immagine del profilo  :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by ..db.. on Thu Feb 23, 2012 8:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

Non ho capito se è ironico o meno, un build log si posta per intero, tipo questo https://405051.bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=302605

Se non l'avessi capito la parte di build log che hai postato tu ha utilità 0 poiché non c'è scritto da nessuna parte *COSA* fa fallire la compilazione

Tra l'altro è scritto esplicitamente nella parte di log che hai postato tu:

* If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-devel/gettext-0.18.1.1-r1', 

* the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-devel/gettext-0.18.1.1-r1'.

----------

## ..db..

chiaro che era ironico ago...

probabilmente il build log ha utilita' 0 perche' sono ancora in fase di installazione... e' il primo emerge -e system che faccio, intanto io leggo sto post 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/bugzilla-howto.xml

aproposito un utente come me, o meglio un niubbio come me, come puo essere d'aiuto ad uno sviluppatore?

----------

## ..db..

mi sto preoccupando ago...

sento  un strana e piacevole sensazione mentre vedo gentoo crescere nella partizione a lei dedicata  :Shocked:   aiutooo

alla domanda sopra mi rispondo da solo: per adesso niente ma in futuro, quando mi confrontero' con qualche bel bug, ed avro' imparato a postaro un log build, allora se ne riparlera'   :Cool: .

per adesso ago grazie, la tua presenza mi a dato sicurezza e coraggio per affrontare questa avventura...

 e speriamo che questa discussione aiuti qualcun'altro a non scoraggiarsi, daltronde tutti iniziamo dal basso  :Laughing: 

ciao ago mi sa che ci risentiremo.

----------

## Onip

molto semplicemente quello che hai postato tu è il messaggio che emerge ti da e dice "occhio che si è rotto qualcosa, per sapere cosa leggi sopra"

e "il sopra" è (almeno nelle parti finali dove si individua l'errore) quello che serve ed è conservato in /var/tmp/portage/cat-egoria/pacchetto/temp/build.log (oppure lo vedi scrollando in su il terminale)

----------

## bi-andrea

 *..db.. wrote:*   

> ... io sono due giorni che barcollo nel buio per portare a termine un'installazione, pensa che non sono ancora riuscito ad installare un desktop e tu mi esci con
> 
> devi leggere l'errore di compilazione
> 
>  vabbe' che uso ubuntu da un po' ma qua siamo proprio in un altro mondo ... struttura file system e kernel tanto quanto ma compilazione nnnnniente
> ...

 

quando ti trovi con cd live nell'installazione usa una schermata con il chroot dentro gentoo, premendo ALT+F2 ti trovi un'altra schermata sempre a riga di comando usa links della live

```
links http://www.gentoo.org
```

 e poi navighi alla ricerca di quello che cerchi, è semplicissimo a d usarlo e con ALT+F1 ritorni all'installazione e procedi, non sei al buoi è un modo diverso di installare una distro...

----------

## ..db..

vediamo se imparo...

Ho un problema con il pacchetto  sys-apps/sandbox-2.5 il terminale mi restituisce questo

 *Quote:*   

> ERROR: sys-apps/sandbox-2.5 failed (compile phase):
> 
>  *   econf failed
> 
>  * 
> ...

 

digito    =>    emerge -pqv =sys-apps/sandbox-2.5

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.10.44 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.2.1-030201-generic x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
>                         System Settings
> ...

 

allora provo a digitare   =>  USE="(-multilib)" emerge sys-apps/sandbox

ma non risolve il problema  :Shocked: 

allora leggo il codice di errore e digito  =>  FEATURES=-sandbox emerge sandbox

ma niente  :Shocked:  

allora provo a cercare una soluzione sul web ma sono niubbio e non ci capisco niente  :Evil or Very Mad: 

quindi vengo sul forum, ne aprofitto per ringraziare, e vi chiedo una possibile soluzione... giusto no

p.s. per l'installazione sono partito con lo stage3, niente live cd tutto da ubuntu con chroot su partizione ext4....Last edited by ..db.. on Sat Feb 25, 2012 3:19 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## k01

ero indeciso se buttarmi o no in questa discussione... dal momento che non trovo di meglio da fare eccomi qui   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Essendo un lol non so come intervenire e tanto meno a capire cio' che il terminale mi sta chiedendo di fare... 

 

eeeeeh??? essendo un lol? cosa diavolo vorrebbe dire?

 *Quote:*   

> sys-devel/gettext-0.18.1.1-r1 was built with the following:
> 
> USE="acl cxx git (multilib) nls openmp -doc -emacs"
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"
> ...

 

perchè hai fatto questo mix di pacchetti? hai preso le use di gettext e le vuoi applicare a gentoo-sources?? in ogni caso in quel modo è una modifica "temporanea" al prossimo emerge -uDN world le flag vengono reimpostate, se vuoi che rimangano quelle devi impostarle in /etc/portage/package.use per uno specifico pacchetto. 

 *Quote:*   

> ed il pacchetto viene installato e compilato... e poi un emerge --resume --skipfirst per riprendere l'aggiornamento 

 

da dove l'hai tirata fuori questa?? non è detto che magicamente il pacchetto venga compilato semplicemente cambiando le use flags, in ogni caso se eri nel bel mezzo di un aggiornamento e fai come dici, al momento di dare emerge --resume non resumi un bel niente, perchè dopo la compilazione fallita hai lanciato un'altra volta emerge. se proprio potresti usare --skipfirst per risolvere il problema di quel pacchetto successivamente e intanto continuare se è possibile, ma a questo punto puoi usare anche --keep-going aggiornando ed eviti il --resume --skipfirst.

 *Quote:*   

> probabilmente il build log ha utilita' 0 perche' sono ancora in fase di installazione...

 

neanche questa frase ha senso, il buil log avrebbe sì utilità, solo che tu non l'hai postato da nessuna parte, è la parte che hai postato che ha utilità 0 senza la parte che ci sta sopra, che trovi appunto nel build log. bello questo giro di parole no??  in sostanza, posta il build log completo, ma su pastebin o simili, non direttamente qui nel topic, altrimenti diventa una pagina chilometrica. 

e senza offesa, ma prima di pensare di riportare un bug imparerei ad usare bene gentoo se fossi in te, al momento attuale sono quasi sicuro che il 99% dei bug che apriresti verrebbero chiusi come "RESOLVED INVALID", e non lo sto dicendo con cattiveria, semplicemente è una mia opinione vedendo tanta confusione in questo topic da parte tua

 *Quote:*   

> ed avro' imparato a postaro un log build

 

non ci vuole chissà che cosa, ti ha già detto onip dove lo trovi

 *Quote:*   

> Ho un problema con il pacchetto sys-apps/sandbox-2.5 il terminale mi restituisce questo 

 

ancora senza offesa, ma mi sembra proprio che tu non abbia capito un bel niente di ciò che ti ha detto ago. l'errore vero sta alcune righe più sopra a quello che tu hai postato, per quello serve il build log completo, e non hai scuse, oltre al fatto che te l'ha detto onip in generale dove lo trovi, te lo sta dicendo anche emerge ora:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.5/temp/build.log'. 

 

----------

## ..db..

Ciao k01... grazie per l'ennesima bastonata... mi sa che mi devo impegnare un po' di piu'...

Vi chiedo un favore, sempre che abbiate tempo, mi seguite passo passo per risolvere questo problema in modo che capisco come intervenire e usare gentoo?

incomincio a postare il log build

http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=38004

a proposito il make.conf puo andare bene?Last edited by ..db.. on Fri Feb 24, 2012 6:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

[OT] *k01 wrote:*   

> ero indeciso se buttarmi o no in questa discussione... dal momento che non trovo di meglio da fare eccomi qui   

 Io intervengo solo per ribadire le mie posizioni in materia di comportamenti "al limite" e per confessare ...  *ago wrote:*   

> [omissis]

  *..db.. wrote:*   

> ciao ago mi sa che ci risentiremo.

  ... che me la sto godendo.  :Twisted Evil:   *voce fuori campo/coro greco wrote:*   

> e djinnZ continua a ridere, immaginando la faccia di ago...

  Ma elevo la solita pietosa prece in memoria della lingua italiana spirata al seguito dei ripetuti stupri e violenze. Ed a buon intenditor ...

@..db.. : sono questioni (peraltro scherzose) tra noialtri, non ti curare di questo mio intervento, non ti riguarda.[/OT]

----------

## bi-andrea

butta l'occhio quì per le use da mettere a make.conf

http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml

me l'ha accenato Onip e mi è servito molto, così usi il sistema su come lo vuoi usare globalmente...

----------

## ..db..

in effetti queste di default potevo evitarle "mmx sse sse2" e le piu importanti penso che le abbia selezionate il profilo "default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome".

poi disattivero' cups e altre che non mi servono...

intanto leggo questa guida

http://www.gentoo.it/doc/handbook/working/sp/handbook.html

pero' non ancora capito dove'l'errore di sandbox... penso che sia da modificare chost giusto?

----------

## k01

 *Quote:*   

> intanto leggo questa guida
> 
> http://www.gentoo.it/doc/handbook/working/sp/handbook.html

 

questa è la guida ufficiale: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2 quella che stai seguendo è stata copiata da qui ma parecchio tempo fa probabilmente, quindi ci sarà qualcosa di non aggiornato. gentoo.it non è un sito ufficiale e da quello che si legge anche in home non è più mantenuto in pratica.

 *Quote:*   

> pero' non ancora capito dove'l'errore di sandbox... penso che sia da modificare chost giusto?

 

sbagliatissimo. l'errore di preciso che sta nel build.log (che finalmente ti sei deciso a postare) è "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" e a questo punto nessun altro pacchetto dovrebbe compilarsi, perchè sembra che tu abbia rotto qualcosa in gcc. quel qualcosa non ben definito qui, dovrebbe essere meglio definito in config.log come dice il build.log una riga più sotto: "See `config.log' for more details". comunque questi errori non sono normali, cioè non pensare che ogni giorno in gentoo salti fuori una cosa simile, questo è perchè probabilmente hai fatto qualche casino tu agendo un po' in modalità random. in ogni caso gcc-config -l cosa dice?

----------

## ..db..

Il comando: # gcc-config -l

riporta: *Quote:*   

> * gcc-config: No gcc profile is active!
> 
>  * gcc-config: No gcc profile is active; please select one!
> 
>  [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.5.3[/code]

 

alche ho dato # gcc-config 1

ottenendo: *Quote:*   

>  * Switching cross-compiler to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.5.3 ...
> 
>  * gcc-config: No gcc profile is active!
> 
> >>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...                                      [ ok ]
> ...

 

ho ancora dato env-update && source /etc/profile che ha rigenerato  /etc/ld.so.cache

e finalmente gcc-config -l ni rstituisce:  *Quote:*   

> * Switching cross-compiler to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.5.3 ...

 

----------

## k01

bene, quindi dovresti aver risolto, prova a compilare qualcosa e vedi

----------

## ..db..

ho provato con sandbox ma continua a ripetersi l'errore...

i comandi che ho dato sono

 *Quote:*   

> USE="(multilib)" emerge sandbox
> 
> FEATURES=-sandbox emerge sandbox

 

indirizzo del log build e' sempre questo http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=38004

porto alla tua attenzione questo  *Quote:*   

> cchecking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32
> 
> checking whether the C compiler works... no
> 
> configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.5/work/build-x86':
> ...

 

k01 mi permetto d chiedere: non e' che mancano librerie o dipendenza? GentOO impratica deve essere ancora installata..

a proposito buon appetito  :Very Happy: 

----------

## k01

ho riletto meglio il tuo post:

 *Quote:*   

> * Switching cross-compiler to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.5.3 ...

 

c'è qualcosa che non va perchè dovrebbe essere semplicemente native-compiler non cross-compiler, devi aver combinato qualcosa che qua non hai spiegato, magari hai provato a cambiare chost come volevi fare?

 *Quote:*   

> USE="(multilib)" emerge sandbox 

 

assolutamente inutile specificare use flag tra parentesi, non puoi alterarle

 *Quote:*   

> k01 mi permetto d chiedere: non e' che mancano librerie o dipendenza? GentOO impratica deve essere ancora installata.. 

 

le dipendenze vengono gestite dal gestore dei pacchetti, portage nel caso di gentoo, e funziona egregiamente, l'errore comunque sarebbe diverso se proprio mancasse una dipendenza. 

visto che dici che deve essere ancora installata, fossi in te rinizierei da capo facendo attenzione a seguire l'handbook ed evitando di agire frettolosamente e a caso. oppure se proprio vuoi cercare di chiarire meglio questa storia, il config.log è sempre lì

----------

## ..db..

anch'io pensavo di ricominciare... formatto la partizione ed installo stage e portage... tanto sarebbe "solo" la quinta volta che riprovo  :Embarassed:  .

solo una cosa prima mi avete fatto notare che il metodo d'installazione  *Quote:*   

> USE=[use necessarie] emerge [pacchetto]

 rende le use all'interno del pacchetto temporane comme faccio a renderle definitive? in modo che un'eventuale aggiornamento del sistema ne prenda considerazione?

----------

## k01

 *..db.. wrote:*   

> prima mi avete fatto notare che il metodo d'installazione  *Quote:*   USE=[use necessarie] emerge [pacchetto] rende le use all'interno del pacchetto temporane comme faccio a renderle definitive? in modo che un'eventuale aggiornamento del sistema ne prenda considerazione?

 

 *k01 wrote:*   

> in ogni caso in quel modo è una modifica "temporanea" al prossimo emerge -uDN world le flag vengono reimpostate, se vuoi che rimangano quelle devi impostarle in /etc/portage/package.use per uno specifico pacchetto. 

 

----------

## ..db..

voila' partito con emerge --sync

cambiato locale - time zone - profile(desktop/gnome)- fstab - hosts - make.conf....

fra poco arrivo con qualche problemino    :Very Happy: 

######################

eccone uno: l'aggiornamento si ferma improvvisamente   :Shocked:  che fare?

http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=38011

io faccio ctrl+c installo il pacchetto incriminato e un bel emerge --resume se fosse sbagliato, e' tardi, ma   correggetemi  almeno imparo!

######################

ed eccone un'altro  *Quote:*   

> >>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/pixman-0.24.0, Log file:
> 
> >>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.24.0/temp/build.log'
> 
>  * Messages for package x11-libs/pixman-0.24.0:
> ...

 

il comando qlist -Iv automake restituisce

 *Quote:*   

> sys-devel/automake-wrapper-6

 

risolto -e da solo- incomicio a fare progressi

ho seguito questo post https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=400629 dove spiega di installare libtool ante x11... che culo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ..db..

Questo invece non lo capisco *Quote:*   

> make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3-r2/work/build/gcc'
> 
> make[2]: *** [all-stage1-gcc] Error 2
> 
> make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3-r2/work/build'
> ...

 

log buil completo: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=38016

invece  *Quote:*   

> emerge -pqv =sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3-r2

 

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3-r2 [4.5.3-r1] USE="cxx fortran gtk* mudflap (multilib) nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -graphite (-hardened) (-libffi) (-libssp) -lto -multislot -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items.
> ...

 

----------

## Dun

Domanda veloce: stai partendo da stage3 vero? Perche' stai ricompilando system durante l'installazione?

----------

